# remove hyperlink in Pages



## playmakers (Sep 10, 2008)

How can I remove a hyperlink in Pages and then continue working on the document?  Every time I remove the link and the click return it comes back up again


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure if I get your question but you could try de-activating the link first then delete it?


Put the cursor just outside the link then using the arrow keys back into the link which highlights the link for you without activating it.

Click the Inspector icon in the toolbar and go to the Link Inspector Tab.

Deselect the _"Enable as a Hyperlink"_ checkbox.


----------



## iamkeir (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------

